# Snooker Spiele von Blade Interactive



## Safety147Car (21. Januar 2009)

*Hallo zusammen !*

Ich bin auf der suche nach Interessierten Snooker spielern die sich World Snooker Championship Real 2009 kaufen wollen.

Wegen dem Erscheinungstermin gibt es weiter unklarheit. Auf der Homepage des Entwicklers Blade Interactive steht der 20.03.09 als Release Termin. Beim Herausgeber Koch Media steht der 27.03.09
Bleibt abzuwarten wann denn das Game erscheint.

Falls jemand das Vorgängerspiel *WSC 2005* hat dann bitte melden.

Hier ein paar screens.

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6483/bladelogovk6.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7586/34fgzh6.jpg

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/9443/commentaryyw0.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5043/gfbfn9.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/3549/125mb9.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/2862/854qw8.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/151/growlerimage11ow2.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/2039/img0004tg7.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/310/muffinimage55xs1.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6880/muffinimage63se7.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/989/muffinimage73fz4.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/4835/pcscreen1sj5.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/2296/pcscreen2cj4.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5537/pcscreen3fs3.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/8344/pcscreen4mh9.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2361/pcscreen5qi6.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2452/pcscreen6xm4.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/8339/pcscreen7zu4.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/9185/pcscreen8uy4.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/6504/pcscreen9tf2.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/9297/pcscreen10dw5.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/575/pcscreen11se6.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5954/pcscreen12cu7.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/1686/scratimage143jc6.jpg

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2008/screen16uf8.jpg

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1352/screen20im0.jpg


----------

